# Syria madness



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 4, 2013)

UN chemical inspectors collected samples of 2 unknown chemicals from Syria.

Analysis of chemical will take weeks.

Source: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/31/un-weapons-inspectors-syria-clock

Loyal Syrians formed human shields at key military points in Syria.

This kind of loyalty is rare to see in other countries.

Source: http://rt.com/news/syria-activists-us-bombing-380/

Russia had done their inspections in Syria and said that chemical weapons used belonged to the rebels.

Putin demands for solid evidence of Syria's alleged use of chemical weapons.

Putin said that the Americunts are liars.

Source: http://rt.com/news/chemical-aleppo-findings-russia-417/ http://rt.com/news/putin-syria-interview-ap-387/

Obama said that if he doesn't get the support from congress, he will still strike against Syria.

So far, foreign relations committee supported Obama.

So there's no use calling up your local senate and holding up those useless boards which says "No war".

Source: http://rt.com/usa/senate-foreign-committee-syria-strike-420/ http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/04/syria-senate-committee-vote-military-authorization-obama http://rt.com/usa/obama-syria-strike-congress-415/

Everything intensifies

Source: http://rt.com/news/russian-destroyer-mediterranean-report-424/

The US had used nuclear weapons during world war 2 against Japan, twice.

The US had used agent orange during Vietnam war, which was a violation of war laws under use of chemical weapons. (1925 Geneva Protocol)

The US and Israel had used white phosphorous in Iraq, which was a violation of war laws under use of hazardous air pollutant. (1925 Geneva Protocol)

The US and Britain had used depleted Uranium against Afghanistan and Iraq.

The US is a pro-chemical warfare country who makes the laws, break them and get away with it.

Source: http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2005/nov/15/usa.iraq http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013/08/secstate-john-kerry-announces-chemical-weapons-unacceptable-on-same-day-that-its-revealed-america-helped-saddam-use-chemical-weapons.html

So who is the real terrorist here? (pro-tip: USA, Israel, Britain)

Ron Paul: "It hasn't even started."


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2013)

War is a racket.

When you have no economy, you create one via war.

To the victor the spoils.  Oh wait, to the banks the spoils.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 4, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> War is a racket.
> 
> When you have no economy, you create one via war.
> 
> To the victor the spoils.  Oh wait, to the banks the spoils.


Military weapon makers are the ones who benefit the most from wars, which is what Obama aims to do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpX4VcavYyY


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2013)

It's not just Obama.  Boner head is ringing the war bell too.  Bi partisan effort to bankrupt us some more.

In the world, today, there are pretty much two countries selling all the toys of war.  The US is the biggie.

Chemical weapons, we gave them to everyone with a wallet.

I always say, look at those calling for war.   See their military service?  None usually.  Kids actively deployed, usually none. 

Only the suits and ties and those an ocean away ever call for war.  Real men know the horrors.


----------



## clarity (Sep 4, 2013)

The thing to remember about Syria is that it is a religious civil war. The human shields makes sense when you think about it like that. People will give their lives for their beliefs.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 4, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> It's not just Obama.  Boner head is ringing the war bell too.  Bi partisan effort to bankrupt us some more.
> 
> In the world, today, there are pretty much two countries selling all the toys of war.  The US is the biggie.
> 
> ...


*** YOU HAVE BEEN VISITED ***

*** BY THE OBAMA OF HOPE ***

*** AND CHANGE ***

░░░░░░░░░▄██████████▄▄░░░░░░░░

░░░░░░▄█████████████████▄░░░░░

░░░░░██▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀████████░░░░

░░░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████░░░

░░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████████░░

░░░█▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀███████░░

░░░█▄▄██▄░░░▀█████▄░░▀██████░░

░░░█▀███▄▀░░░▄██▄▄█▀░░░█████▄░

░░░█░░▀▀█░░░░░▀▀░░░▀░░░██░░▀▄█

░░░█░░░█░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░██░██

░░░█░░█▄▄▄▄█▄▀▄░░░░░░░░░▄▄█▄█░

░░░█░░█▄▄▄▄▄▄░▀▄░░░░░░░░▄░▀█░░

░░░█░█▄████▀██▄▀░░░░░░░█░▀▀░░░

░░░░██▀░▄▄▄▄░░░▄▀░░░░▄▀█░░░░░░

░░░░░█▄▀░░░░▀█▀█▀░▄▄▀░▄▀░░░░░░

░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░░░▄▄▀░░░░█░░░░░░░

░░░░░▄██▀▀▀▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░█▄░░░░░░

░░▄▄▀░░░▀▄░░░░░░░░░░▄▀░▀▀▄░░░░

▄▀▀░░░░░░░█▄░░░░░░▄▀░░░░░░█▄░░

*** POST IN ANOTHER THREAD ***

*OR YOUR BELOVED NATION

WlLL BE BOMBED TO RUBBLE***

 





dclardy said:


> The thing to remember about Syria is that it is a religious civil war. The human shields makes sense when you think about it like that. People will give their lives for their beliefs.



Beliefs are so strong.

Also check out http://rt.com/usa/bush-stand-ground-florida-homicide-433/


----------



## MannDude (Sep 4, 2013)

We've got no business going over there


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Sep 4, 2013)

Another matter that we do not need to involve ourselves in. We have more than enough issues at home we do not need to start more wars and lose more of our youth to a cause that is only benefiting the politician.


----------



## vanarp (Sep 5, 2013)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> Another matter that we do not need to involve ourselves in. We have more than enough issues at home we do not need to start more wars and lose more of our youth to *a cause that is only benefiting the politician*.


It is beyond Politics. It is Business.


----------



## jarland (Sep 5, 2013)

The government is really testing it's people these days. They would do well to remember that our nation still holds some strong cultural points that maybe they underestimate:


1. We don't like to be told what to do.


2. We don't like things being done in our name that we don't approve of.


3. A large number of us still consider our lives and our protection to be our responsibility, not theirs.


The people will only turn a blind eye for so long. We have granted them too much benefit of the doubt already. The next phase will be their replacement, and I hope that they realize our strength and make it a peaceful one. No threats, just the reality they've stuck us with.


----------



## notFound (Sep 5, 2013)

As a Syrian here I strongly believe that the west should not intervene or need to intervene, despite how bad and desperate the situation is. If Obama actually wanted to enter on humanitarian grounds he would have done a long time before, he had 2 years. All this war is, is another cold war. A proxy war between Russia and America, although America don't want to go completely with the so called 'rebels' or with the Assad/Russia/Iran trio so they've been trapped until now. I am all for the revolution and freedom for Syria but I don't believe any of the western powers will be able to do anything but loose their millitaries lives over something which there was no reason to actually do. If they do end up going it, it will be a very long war and I can't see it ending any better than it would have done without them. For this reason I'm happy that our British government had a vote and chose not to intervene. I have literally no doubt that the Assad reigeme was responsible for this chemical weapons attack, not just because the rebels would not be able to source it from the Qataris that are funding them.


Generally, the Syrian situation is a very complex situation which people rarely get the correct end of, and people jump to very big conclusions based on whatever news stations they prefer and pick and choose facts. Some are under the illusion these so called 'rebels' are all wahabi islamist extremists, which although there are some of those, are not the majority. They are the ones that are the most experienced in fighting so they go on the frontline and commit disgusting acts with dead bodies etc., the majority of which aren't even from Syria but neighbouring countries. On the flip side there are many genuine fighters that are actually from Syria who have sincere intentions who are the heros I my eyes. It's appling how our so vast historically important places are being destroyed like they never existed in the first place.


As much as I hate France who placed the ruthless Assad family in power (look to the Hama massacre) I think the Syrian people should have been much more organised and that way it wouldn't have been as bloody.


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

My heart goes out to you @Infinity.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 5, 2013)

@Infinity, you have no idea what are the consequence if Assad falls from power.

Syria will not get any freedom from the revolution.

Syria will become something like Iraq/Libya, if not, worse than Iraq/Libya.

Complete instability with daily bombings.

Syria's economy will collapse completely and experience negative growth for years.

Assad is winning the war, why would he use chemical weapons just to kill a few rebels?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-361y3W6IE

USA, Israel and France is only making their intervention and making up lies now because Assad is winning the civil war.

If intervention happens, Syria will lose its sovereignty and USA-Russia bilateral relations will worsen.

The ONLY people benefiting from this intervention will NOT be the Syrian rebels, but the USA armament manufacturers.

USA economy is in control by Israel and its control will grow stronger.

US government had made up lies and propagandas about the Vietnam and Gulf War, and they will do it again to make intervention happen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIcavGjrAjE


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Sep 5, 2013)

So Britain are the terrorists here? Pretty sure our parliament had a vote and that we will not participate in this.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 5, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> So Britain are the terrorists here? Pretty sure our parliament had a vote and that we will not participate in this.


They were. For the use of depleted Uranium against Afghanistan and Iraq a few years ago.

I guess many people just can't read long threads.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Sep 5, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> They were. For the use of depleted Uranium against Afghanistan and Iraq a few years ago.
> 
> I guess many people just can't read long threads.


But your thread is about Syria...and you are implying that Britain are continuing their "terrorist streak" in Syria.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 5, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> But your thread is about Syria...and you are implying that Britain are continuing their "terrorist streak" in Syria.


No I am not.

 

Please read the thread and repost Obama or else UK will be bombed to rubble by Obama.

 

*** YOU HAVE BEEN VISITED ***

*** BY THE OBAMA OF HOPE ***

*** AND CHANGE ***

░░░░░░░░░▄██████████▄▄░░░░░░░░

░░░░░░▄█████████████████▄░░░░░

░░░░░██▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀████████░░░░

░░░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████░░░

░░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████████░░

░░░█▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀███████░░

░░░█▄▄██▄░░░▀█████▄░░▀██████░░

░░░█▀███▄▀░░░▄██▄▄█▀░░░█████▄░

░░░█░░▀▀█░░░░░▀▀░░░▀░░░██░░▀▄█

░░░█░░░█░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░██░██

░░░█░░█▄▄▄▄█▄▀▄░░░░░░░░░▄▄█▄█░

░░░█░░█▄▄▄▄▄▄░▀▄░░░░░░░░▄░▀█░░

░░░█░█▄████▀██▄▀░░░░░░░█░▀▀░░░

░░░░██▀░▄▄▄▄░░░▄▀░░░░▄▀█░░░░░░

░░░░░█▄▀░░░░▀█▀█▀░▄▄▀░▄▀░░░░░░

░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░░░▄▄▀░░░░█░░░░░░░

░░░░░▄██▀▀▀▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░█▄░░░░░░

░░▄▄▀░░░▀▄░░░░░░░░░░▄▀░▀▀▄░░░░

▄▀▀░░░░░░░█▄░░░░░░▄▀░░░░░░█▄░░

*** POST IN ANOTHER THREAD ***

*OR YOUR BELOVED NATION

WlLL BE BOMBED TO RUBBLE***


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Sad isn't it that a man of peace, ala a Peace Prize recipient pursues wars.


----------



## notFound (Sep 5, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> @Infinity, you have no idea what are the consequence if Assad falls from power.
> 
> Syria will not get any freedom from the revolution.
> 
> ...


I take it you haven't lived in Syria, I did for 3 or so years. It cetainly was not a great place in terms of freedom, even day to day things like phone calls are tapped, if you mention a meeting (the arabic word for meeting is also used as a term for islamic gatherings) you'll set the triggers off. There are also spies everywhere, I hate to bring this up but one of my step uncle's was actually taken by secret services during a night prayer and we never saw him again. Our family always suspected it was because he was very 'involved' with being religious etc., but god knows why he was taken. He always did suspect that there were spies following him for whatever reason. Anyway, at the very least that shows the level of which freedom is in Syria, or at least parts.


What makes you so sure nothing will ever improve. Syria already has daily bombings, I am very sure that once they are out of power the Assads will flee to Russia. Syria's economy has already collapsed, the only income and outgoing is through the parts of town who support Assad, and with an increasing number of towns entering war there will be less money going around. Surely anything is better than the Assad family, and the situation now. Nothing will ever be the same again, as I mentioned I think the revolution was a bad idea the way it was organized but now it's hit the point of no return.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 5, 2013)

There was a story a while on a TV news show in Spanish how Anonymous members crippled Syria's internet connection for an hour, taking out almost every syrian site along with multiple IP Transit routes.


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

*"Surely anything is better than the Assad family"*

Meet your new rulers from the west.

Which devil is worse, the one you know or the new one?

It will be business as usual for the selective few, while the peasantry suffers.

Why the US is so concerned with Syria and egging to deploy all its military might is beyond me.  Oil and natural gas come to mind, regardless of all the US shale hype.  Looking at US fuel costs and considering the reduced consumption of gasoline, you'd think we were still importing everything in the United States.

What was the last war not fought over natural resources?


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 6, 2013)

It's all a load of bullshit, someone's not telling the truth. the UK want to help fund the homeless in Syria but can't help its own country out. I think I've come to the conclusion I am not going to let politics take over my mind or bother me the slightest these days.


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

@Reece, a man after my own mind.

It's true, your observations, here in the 'States also.

Today there are literally 100 million people who depend on government food subsidies just to eat.  That's roughly  1-in-3 people by the Census headcount. 

The roads are shot, the bridges collapsing.  

But the war drum keeps beating.

I suspect the military finds the budget cuts getting a little too close to their purse.  Better start justifying the need for more money by blowing things of value up and requiring manufacturing of more.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 6, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> @Reece, a man after my own mind.
> 
> It's true, your observations, here in the 'States also.
> 
> ...


It's quite bad here the "National benefits" for the unemployed they are trying to get these unemployed parents etc to work at least 30 hours a week to receive there £50 - £60 a week benefits and housing benefits. Quite mad and is one of the worst cases of slave labour i've seen in a years if it goes ahead, there is many teenagers which are homesless due to there parents loosng there houses or generally not being able to afford to live. Families rely on foodbanks to get handouts.. and here we go again paying a few millions "Which we don't have" to other peoples problems which we caused. 

Me myself, my family and pets


----------



## Shados (Sep 6, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Today there are literally 100 million people who depend on government food subsidies just to eat.


Hey, do you happen to have a source for this? I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

I was wrong, it's 101 million 

"United States Department of Agriculture ..... 101 million people currently participate in at least one of its programs"

http://www.usda.gov/oig/webdocs/27001-0001-10.pdf


----------



## Shados (Sep 6, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I was wrong, it's 101 million
> 
> "United States Department of Agriculture ..... 101 million people currently participate in at least one of its programs"
> 
> http://www.usda.gov/oig/webdocs/27001-0001-10.pdf


Welp, that's completely fucked.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 12, 2013)

Thought I'd give this one a little bump 

I saw LET got all religious and bashfull..

Anyhow: Syria is to put their chemical weapons under international control to stop strikes.

Either way the US are getting there hands dirty in Syria whether there blowing the crap out of the country from sea OR OR OR....

They're funding the rebels attacking (Shocked?)

Syria: US starts delivering weapons to rebels


----------



## drmike (Sep 12, 2013)

Reece said:


> I saw LET got all religious and bashfull..


You can't have a grown up discussion on LET.   Kind of funny though watching Biloh post his "Let's go carpet bomb Syria" in public, then make it retreat out of public for only the logged in members.     More transparency.

I fully expect to see Jon, Alex, Chris, Tom and the rest of the crew run down to their local recruiting station and offer to join the military to fight the bad guys in Syria.


----------



## rsk (Sep 13, 2013)

To be honest, the guy is destroying his own country ...

The poor ex-president of Yemen, decided to quit his role unlike the "Asad", to avoid getting his country destroyed.

I mean, really - what would he get in the end? A country with no inhabitants? A country who pretty much hates him? Or maybe a small town that he will live in with no one but himself?


----------

